# Larrin's CPM MagnaCut stainless supersteel



## chiffonodd (Mar 27, 2021)

The newest "supersteel" has arrived apparently, Larrin's CPM MagnaCut. Supposed to have the toughness and wear resistance of 4V at higher hardness with the corrosion resistance of 20CV. Devin Thomas gyuto in MagnaCut discussed in the article. 









CPM MagnaCut - The Next Breakthrough in Knife Steel - Knife Steel Nerds


CPM MagnaCut is a new stainless knife steel designed to be better than anything that has been available before. Is it a success?




knifesteelnerds.com





Shut up and take my money!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2021)

This is legacy stuff right here. Congrats to Larrin & Devin!


----------



## rob (Mar 27, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> The newest "supersteel" has arrived apparently, Larrin's CPM MagnaCut. Supposed to have the toughness and wear resistance of 4V at higher hardness with the corrosion resistance of 20CV. Devin Thomas gyuto in MagnaCut discussed in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting.


----------



## inferno (Mar 27, 2021)

Really cool to see this. finally someone makes a tough stainless steel with good abrasive wear resistance.
i mean for the last 20 years or so its only been focus on abrasive wear, with lots of carbon and carbides, and most of these are quite chippy and brittle.
mode of dulling is almost always by chipping out.

the typical "knife user" today seems to want something like this:
3% C / 20% Cr / 15% V / 5% W / 5% Nb. and of course its gonna be the most brittle ****ing **** ever invented.
many times i wonder what people use their knives for? whittling concrete bricks? is that what people do?

and finally we get something else! very good job larrin! hats off.


----------



## Larrin (Mar 27, 2021)

Somehow I missed this thread. Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 27, 2021)

Larrin said:


> Somehow I missed this thread. Thanks for sharing the link!



@Larrin more like thank you for sharing so much knowledge and congrats on this amazing accomplishment! Can't wait until MagnaCut starts making the rounds


----------



## inferno (Mar 27, 2021)

i feel you did a good job here. i mean this steel is better/more balanced overall (imo) than the big makers "knife" stainless. thinking crucible, hitachi, uddeholm, sandvik, carpenter etc etc. thats gotta feel good.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 27, 2021)

I hear they've cancelled this year's World Championship of Whack-A-Mole and just given the trophy to Larrin Thomas; after seeing him nail this many steel characteristics, the organizers say it's clear no one was going to be able to beat him anyway.


----------

